# Color Run 2012 + 5d3's



## UncleBob (Jul 30, 2012)

I had the opportunity to shoot The Color Run north of Boston this weekend. It was a blast, and thought I'd share it with everyone here. 

I shot on a monopod and Glidecam with two 5d3's. I am now rocking muti-colored grips on both my cameras, but it was well worth it. 

Color Run - New England



Thanks for watching.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 10, 2012)

Glidecam shots look good, and it's nice overall. I think it could be a little shorter than it is and still get the point across, it gets a little repetitive. Also, there is a blank frame somewhere in the early 16 second range, most people won't notice but a fraction of them will. I only notice because I'm a freak and I see video in frames not seconds.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 10, 2012)

Fun video!!

Where did you get the music from?


----------



## unadog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!

Michael


----------



## Tcapp (Aug 14, 2012)

UncleBob said:


> I had the opportunity to shoot The Color Run north of Boston this weekend. It was a blast, and thought I'd share it with everyone here.
> 
> I shot on a monopod and Glidecam with two 5d3's. I am now rocking muti-colored grips on both my cameras, but it was well worth it.
> 
> ...



Perfect example of a time when you better have a protective filter on your lens!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice visually, some great material.

Needs:

Either to be half the length (lots of similar shots, longer cuts) or to have a narrative structure.
Lots of folk running about. Must have been lots of stories. Who? What? Where? Why? When?

Cut in tempo with the music. Sharper cuts.


----------

